# Bottle Magazine Giveaway



## epackage (Aug 14, 2012)

*I'm holding a contest to giveaway the three most recent issues of Antique Bottle & Glass Collector, along with a Fantastic Catalog from the September 2010 Glass Discoveries Auction/Pole Top Discoveries Auction. Please don't play the game if you already get the magazine because I would like to see them go to someone who doesn't subscribe yet. Hopefully they will be passed along if the winner sees fit to do the same...*​ 
*Pick a three digit number between 000-999 and the closest to the Random Generated Number without going over will win the four, it's that simple. Only one guess per member, I'll pay the shipping as always, and enjoy. The contest ends at 8pm EST on Saturday.....Jim*​ 
*Just a side note, the Glass Discoveries Catalog will make your jaw drop if you've never seen it, the bottles and the photos are amazing!! If the winner wants I can even have the issue that you see with Wheelah autographed by him!!*​


----------



## Dugout (Aug 14, 2012)

27


----------



## epackage (Aug 14, 2012)

Good luck Renee!!


----------



## Dugout (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 14, 2012)

I hope Wheelah doesn't get insulted that your giving him away. []


----------



## Dansalata (Aug 14, 2012)

777


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> I hope Wheelah doesn't get insulted that your giving him away.Â []


 
 Im sure he will be tickled to death []


----------



## NyDigger1 (Aug 14, 2012)

300


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 14, 2012)

815


----------



## 2find4me (Aug 14, 2012)

076


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 14, 2012)

NIce Offer!  I'll say 414


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Aug 14, 2012)

222 

 thanks Jim!


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry I can't read yellow on blue.   RED M.


----------



## epackage (Aug 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RED Matthews
> 
> Sorry I can't read yellow on blue.   RED M.


 Here you go Red..

Just a side note, the Glass Discoveries Catalog will make your jaw drop if you've never seen it, the bottles and the photos are amazing!! If the winner wants I can even have the issue that you see with Wheelah autographed by him!!​


----------



## epackage (Aug 14, 2012)

*Numbers picked so far*​ 

*027*​ *076*​ *222*​ *300*​ *414*​ *777*​ *815*​


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Aug 14, 2012)

7918


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Aug 14, 2012)

my bad, 791


----------



## februarystarskc (Aug 14, 2012)

545, Thanks Jim


----------



## epackage (Aug 14, 2012)

ttt


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok  I will take  644  RED M.


----------



## epackage (Aug 14, 2012)

*Numbers chosen so far*​ 
*027*​ *076*​ *222*​ *300*​ *414*​ *545*​ *644*​ *777*​ *791*​ *815*​


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 15, 2012)

> Sorry I can't read yellow on blue.   RED M.


I had problems with that too Red. One tip, if your familiar is to highlight the post. It all turns white and is much easier.


----------



## epackage (Aug 15, 2012)

ttt


----------



## accountantadam (Aug 15, 2012)

109   thanks jim!


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Aug 15, 2012)

*724*


----------



## epackage (Aug 15, 2012)

*Numbers chosen so far*​ 


*027
 076
 109
 222
 300
 414
 545
 644
 724
 777
 791
 815*​


----------



## ookpik (Aug 15, 2012)

*531*


----------



## glass man (Aug 15, 2012)

111 JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 15, 2012)

You better not give next months issue away I have a story in it. "Down in the Dumps" babyyy! [8D]


----------



## epackage (Aug 15, 2012)

*Numbers chosen so far*​ 




*027 
 076 
 109
 111 
 222 
 300 
 414
 531 
 545 
 644 
 724 
 777 
 791 
 815*​


----------



## epackage (Aug 16, 2012)

ttt


----------



## mctaggart67 (Aug 16, 2012)

279

 . . . and thanks!!!


----------



## epackage (Aug 16, 2012)

*Numbers chosen so far*​ 
*027 
 076 
 109 
 111 
 222
 279 
 300 
 414 
 531 
 545 
 644 
 724 
 777 
 791 
 815*​


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 16, 2012)

What the heck..... 904


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 16, 2012)

347


----------



## epackage (Aug 16, 2012)

*Numbers chosen so far*​ 
*027 
 076 
 109 
 111 
 222 
 279 
 300
 347 
 414 
 531 
 545 
 644 
 724 
 777 
 791 
 815
 904*​


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 16, 2012)

652


----------



## j.dinets (Aug 16, 2012)

631


----------



## epackage (Aug 16, 2012)

*Numbers chosen so far*​ 
*027 
 076 
 109 
 111 
 222 
 279 
 300 
 347 
 414 
 531 
 545
 631 
 644
 652 
 724 
 777 
 791 
 815 
 904*​


----------



## epackage (Aug 16, 2012)

Two more days and then it ends, get your guesses in!!!


----------



## peejrey (Aug 17, 2012)

Lot of numbers there....
 I'll wait a bit[]


----------



## epackage (Aug 17, 2012)

*I'll be adding a surprise to this package of magazines so make sure to get those guesses in!!!*

*Numbers chosen so far*​ 


*027 
 076 
 109 
 111 
 222 
 279 
 300 
 347 
 414 
 531 
 545 
 631 
 644 
 652 
 724 
 777 
 791 
 815 
 904 *​


----------



## epackage (Aug 17, 2012)

ttt


----------



## epackage (Aug 18, 2012)

Ending this in a little over 8 hours, please get your guesses in....[]


----------



## Conch times (Aug 18, 2012)

529,   Thanks Mr. Jim.


----------



## epackage (Aug 18, 2012)

*Numbers chosen so far*​ 




*027 
 076 
 109 
 111 
 222 
 279 
 300 
 347 
 414
 529 
 531 
 545 
 631 
 644 
 652 
 724 
 777 
 791 
 815 
 904*​


----------



## epackage (Aug 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> *Numbers chosen so far*​
> 
> ...


 bump


----------



## epackage (Aug 18, 2012)

Tonight's NJ Pick 3 number isssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.....


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Aug 18, 2012)

247


----------



## epackage (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry MTD you're 6 minutes and 6 seconds too late....


----------



## epackage (Aug 18, 2012)

*The number was 433, making Beendiggin our WINNER with his guess of 414!!!

 Congrats to you Paul please, send me your mailing address and they will be on the way Monday morning....Thanks to everyone who played, I'll be having another contest very soon for some bottles....Jimbo*​


----------



## Conch times (Aug 18, 2012)

Dang it!!![] Thanks anyways Jim


----------



## epackage (Aug 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times
> 
> Dang it!!![] Thanks anyways Jim


 []


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Aug 18, 2012)

congrats beendiggin!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 18, 2012)

432


----------



## epackage (Aug 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 432


 [8D]


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 19, 2012)

AWESOME!   I sent my address........Thanks Jim.     I never win contest or raffles either, so this is a big deal for me.  Thanks again!!


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 24, 2012)

Got the mags today and I am going to read them cover to cover this weekend!  thanks again...the auction catalog alone looks fantastic.  I haven't seen the AB & GC for years now.  I used to subscribe a long time ago, don't know why I dropped it, but anyway I will be enjoying them again!  Goooood  reading!!


----------



## epackage (Aug 25, 2012)

Great to hear it Paul, that catalog is a nice one, enjoy and keep your eyes peeled for my next giveaway, maybe sometime this week....[]

 The Old Bottle Magazine issue is a great one if you like hutches...[]


----------



## glass man (Aug 26, 2012)

ALRIGHT PAUL!!![] JAMIE


----------

